# 67 4 speed question



## cmor14 (May 19, 2015)

I have a 67 Lemans. I also have a t-10 and a Muncie 4 speed trans. Will either one of these trans work with my Pontiac 400 engine as long as I use a Pontiac bell housing?


----------



## younggto (Nov 22, 2013)

Either will work but check the spline count on the input of the transmissions and make sure your clutch matches. They are also different lengths so the crossmember will need moved in addition to a different driveshaft. Also, depending on your engine build, rear gear ratio, and tires will determine which (if either) transmission is better suited for your application. The transmission gear ratios can typically be determined by the year and groove count on the input shaft. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cmor14 (May 19, 2015)

Thank you. I knew everything else but just mainly concerned about the bolt pattern front the chevy trans to the Pontiac bell housing


----------

